# Picking a puppy up from the airport...



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay, my little guy's flight arrives in 6 hours. The airport is about 1 hour and 15 minutes away in Austin, TX.
I have never picked up an airport puppy before and I was wondering what to do? The breeder emailed me with the flight number, his reference number or something, and told me to call this one phone number if I need help getting him from cargo.

1. What the HECK is cargo? I always thought I'd be picking him up from that little thing that spits out luggage after your flight arrives and it goes in circles... but then I realized anyone could just take my dog and that probably would be a very BOUNCY ride LOL. Does anyone have any idea of where puppies are typically picked up in a "normal" airport? It's with Delta.

2. How early would you recommend being there? The flight gets in at 5:11pm.

3. What would you bring for the car ride home? I don't want him to be stuck in the same little crate he was shipped in for 6 hours. Maybe a clothes basket? Toys? A towel? Some bully sticks?!!?

I think that's about it. Unless anyone else has any other advice to give. Thanks! (btw he is 7 weeks & 5 days old today)


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I had to pick up Kiya from the airport, that was about 8 years ago. It went very smoothly for us, I'm sure it will for you too. I definately got there early enough to find out where exactly I had to go. 
Good luck!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would find a place near the airport to take him out for a quick potty break and put him back in the crate for transport. It is familiar and comforting to him. Bring a towel, or newspaper and if he has soiled his crate discard the dirty stuff. 

I would call Delta and see where to go - I think it can vary. You can get through.

I would get there about an hour early. The USDA requires a puppy to be 8 weeks before he can fly though and have a health certificate? How did you work that out with a 7 week old?

Scroll down:
http://www.delta.com/content/www/en...ets/pet-requirements-restrictions.html#health


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Jocoyn, I have no idea how she managed to get him on the flight because he won't be 8 weeks old till Sunday... 2 days from now. I imagine they were just like okay, close enough??? But I know how much of a stickler they are so I have no clue. I didn't ask though because I'd rather not know lol.

Oh and yeah I should bring something to clean up his kennel.. probably not a towel cause I don't want to discard it since towels are few and far between in this household it seems LOL.

Soooo be there an hour early... makes sense. I stink with airports. I had to pick my ex up from the airport when he got back from deployment and even though I left 1.5 hours early, I made it as soon as he walked down the ramp lol, 30 seconds to spare.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Call - 1-800-DL-CARGO (1-800-352-2746)*

*Depending on the airport you will pick up at the ticket counter or DL might have a seperate cargo building. *


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have the worst time finding the Delta Cargo area here at Atlanta. It is completely separate (like a mile away) from passengers and luggage. Having said that, they have a really nice fenced potty area. Just be aware of disease transmission.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Call Delta, they'll tell you where to pick up the dog. 
We went to a room in the baggage area and they brought Annie to us.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Get online and find out where CARGO is....it is an office and buildings usually, on the other side of the runways or away from the terminal.....there will be an office there to check your ID and you might have to pay a $10 or $20 cargo fee....

Take spray bottle of water, paper towels for cleaning crate if needed - no chemical cleaners as pup is going back in it; fresh bedding (towels or blankie), leash with harness or collar (harnesses are tougher for the little ones to escape), a garbage bag or two for soiled bedding from the crate or pottying after he's out, water to give pup (no food or chewies! they might just come right back up and give pup negative vibes about car rides!...)

If you don't have a harness, stop in a pet store or walmart and pick up a cheapie nylon one....I always tell puppy buyers to have one as I have seen pups escape collars...you can usually get the pup out in the cargo office area and get it on him - then take him to potty! of course, he may potty there - but it is easy enough to clean up...

Lee


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, I was worried about the whole disease thing. Thank you for that, that's the same number she gave me but I had no idea it may be really far from the normal pick up place.

Ahhh, I cannot wait to give him the biggest hug ever. Squeeze the poop outta him!! Just kidding. His name is Bender


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

sjackson310 said:


> Oh and yeah I should bring something to clean up his kennel.. probably not a towel cause I don't want to discard it since towels are few and far between in this household it seems LOL.
> 
> Soooo be there an hour early... makes sense. I stink with airports. I had to pick my ex up from the airport when he got back from deployment and even though I left 1.5 hours early, I made it as soon as he walked down the ramp lol, 30 seconds to spare.


Towels (and a plastic bag to stick dirty ones in), baby wipes, paper towels and fresh newspapers. Garbage bag and poop bags. Hand sanitizer.
Water, small amount of food. Slip collar/leash.
If directions are questionable, plan for an hour and a half early. 
And a camera, so that we can see the new one!


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

You guys are so great, thank you so much! If it weren't for you, I'd be standing at the luggage thing waiting LOL. I have harassed my breeder so much with all my questions, I thought I could handle this on my own but I am DEFINITELY glad I double checked.

And pictures will definitely be posted


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, and be carefull driving. Will be looking forward to seeing pics of new baby Bender.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I picked both mine up at the airport but mine is a local smaller airport. There was a park close by so I stopped quick and let him/her out to potty.Good advise in the above posts.


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes it was, I brought everything that was mentioned! Well, it's sitting in a walmart bag on top of my table waiting....
Now I just have to kill an hour... la la la...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Haha while you are killing time. Grab your camera, make sure it has batteries and is ready to go.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

How'd it go? I was glad to see this thread as ill be doing the same thing in 2 weeks at Houston InterContinental.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Make sure you post some pictures of your new fur friend! I hope it all went well for you.


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey all! Well, it went very smoothly! Except it took an extra 1.5 hours to get to the airport due to Austin traffic... whew. I made it 10 minutes before he arrived though lol! He is an amazing little guy, very different from my first GSD. The first one was pretty mellow and only wanted to chew on your hands a little bit. This guy is VERY inquisitive and wants to explore and run around. He's an adorable coatie to boot  The only complaint I have is all the noise he's making in the kennel right now, but I know that's normal due to him being separated from his littermates and mom.

Here's a pic of us right after I got him (and while still at the airport cargo area) that I so easily found because of all of you! You have no clue how much I (and Bender!) appreciate it!

BTW I used everything that was recommended and I am very glad I asked lol. Cleaning the kennel was nice.


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad all went well. Bender is so cute he doesn't look real! Congrats


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh My Gosh! How adorable. I am so happy for you! Glad you didn't have any trouble finding him.


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay, okay, I couldn't just post ONE picture. This is him right after getting outta that kennel.


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

wat a cute little boy!! now I'm going to go & punch a hole in the wall to get my masculinity back.. 

u sure he's 8 weeks? looks a lot younger to me.. but a handsome guy nonetheless! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he'a adorable!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Cute lil guy. :congratulations:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well he is a cutie.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

awwww..... More pictures please!


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, I mean on the website it said they were born 11/25/12 which makes him 8 weeks old tomorrow.
And I had been watching them on her website since he was like 2 weeks old I believe. And the AKC paperwork says they were born 11/25/12. 

I haven't weighed him myself but the airport said he weighed 12 lbs. He is a little scrawny but he isn't a huge eater. He comes and goes. Loves treats though.


I just checked my email log and I had been messaging her since December 16 when they were listed as a little over 2 weeks old or so.


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's a pic of him earlier this morning. I just gave him a bath a minute ago and he acted like I was killing him.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm glad everything went smoothly for you. Enjoy your boy, he's a cutie!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Bender is just the cutest little thing, enjoy your new baby. :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a cute little fuzzy butt! Congrats


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone, we appreciate it. He is one mouthy, whiney little booger.


----------

